# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Профессионал по технологическим вопросам 2016 (вопросы+ответы)

## grizzlynet

Сдал на профессионала по технологическим вопросам, материалы во вложении.https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2XoN/wDaU3oT94

----------

0ptimus (06.02.2019), alexa_t (18.10.2018), avm3110 (15.08.2016), criptid (05.11.2018), Fltr (18.06.2019), galifaks (01.08.2017), GenV (18.12.2017), HPDX2300 (18.06.2019), igorkj (25.04.2019), JonWiler1 (27.11.2017), jvn3 (24.01.2019), KoElena (26.06.2019), kss-nik (03.10.2016), kudla (23.11.2016), lekhaplaton (30.10.2016), maslov.alekc (28.09.2016), mrKutuzov (18.06.2019), niki295 (28.02.2019), nvv1970 (22.11.2016), pavbvrk (07.07.2018), rainbowdemon (12.12.2016), retzet (08.12.2016), sawaia (24.06.2019), strannik_0_0 (25.09.2018), sungrates (18.01.2017), Taktic (29.04.2017), Tamantsev (02.04.2018), troyan981 (19.08.2016), v1i2l3 (17.08.2016), veyrones (19.04.2017), wbp2 (04.02.2020), Zablkon (19.10.2016), zavis (22.11.2017)

----------


## mrKutuzov

Спасибо!

----------


## foto_omsk

> Спасибо!


За что спасибо, ссылка от 2016 года, и не существующая ))))

----------


## DontTrustMexD

у меня есть ответы

----------


## masergeev

Учебное тестирование теперь доступно на сайте 1С (http://edu.1c.ru/dist-training/) совершенно бесплатно, но правильных ответов не видно, можно лишь узнать общий результат теста. При успешной сдаче получите электронную справку от 1С, при желании можно запросить печатный экземпляр.

----------


## kuza_87

Привет. можешь скинуть?

----------


## DontTrustMexD

> Привет. можешь скинуть?


в личку пиши

----------

